

Microsoft Wins 'Most Ethical' Award - Google, Facebook, Apple Don't - rbanffy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/17/microsoft-most-ethical-company_n_837003.html

======
rsoto
Obviously they forgot that bing is part of MS.

MS seem to be working very hard to clean their image. And a big part of it has
to do with Bill Gates. However, their products aren't that great: hotmail
still sucks, IE9 is a poor implementation of a modern browser, bing is not a
serious competence to google and their "live" products just plain sucks.

~~~
rbanffy
I heard the blogs have moved to a decent platform...

